# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته !! (جواب بدید لطفا)

## roshana

درود دوستان !!
یه سوال ! اگه من توی دفترچه ی انتخاب رشته اولین انتخابم رو بزنم مثلا همدان
و رتبه م به همدان بخوره حتما میرم همدان؟ یعنی ممکنه به خاطر مسائل بومی یا
هر چیز دیگه ای به جای اولویت اولم منو بندازن اولویت های بعدی؟

الان وقت پرسیدنش نبود اما برام مهمه
باید برم همدان  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

دورود.

خب اگه رتبتون بخوره و بیارید دیگه برا چی بخوان بندازن شما رو یه شهره دیگه؟

شما اولویت های اولتونو همونجا ک میخواین بزنید ایشالا ک همونجا رو میارید

اینطوری چیزی هم از دست نمیدین اگه نشد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mohammad.N

عاره امکانش هست ولی به همه ی مسائل بومی پذیری و رتبه در ممنطقه و رشته و اینا... بستگی داره !!!
در کل احتمالش زیاده ...

----------

